

New Erlang R13B02 released - labria
http://www.erlang.org/download/otp_src_R13B02.readme

======
mononcqc
I'm pretty much addicted to Dialyzer, so the possibility to refer to types
defined in another module (using the syntax Module:Type()) is pretty awesome.
I didn't have time to see if they made anything faster, but the release notes
seem to mention nothing about SMP changes and whatnot. They fixed compiler
crashes, which is good (I got a few of these errors myself... getting the vm
shut down when testing stuff is not the nicest thing ever!)

Then they updated a lot of stuff, but some people reported build errors on OSX
8.5.10 relating to WxErlang. The following fix has been suggested and it seems
to work: [http://groups.google.com/group/erlang-
programming/browse_thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/erlang-
programming/browse_thread/thread/54da30686f88033a)

The following patch should also be applied to reltools if you ever plan on
using it:
[http://www.erlang.org/download/patches/otp_src_R13B02_OTP-81...](http://www.erlang.org/download/patches/otp_src_R13B02_OTP-8199.patch)
To quote Håkan Mattsson: In the new release of Reltool (0.5) there is a severe
bug that may cause your source files to be deleted. The bug is triggered when
you generate a target system with archive files and your library directories
are given with absolute paths. (Library directories are given with the
ERL_LIBS environment variable or with the lib_dirs configuration parameter.)

~~~
mononcqc
Release R13B02-1 is out. It contains the patch for reltools, given it was
pretty dangerous for those who used it unpatched.

